# Id3066 - Depth Rating



## patrickr (Jul 18, 2005)

I read somewhere on my travels round the Internet that the ID3066 divers watch is actually rated to 300m and not 100m as it says on the dial.

Apparently when the dials were produced, they were printed with 100m and not 300 by mistake but the ever frugal and pragmatic Mr Wajs did not bother having them reprinted in order to keep the price of the the watches at their current reasonable level.

Can anyone confirm or dispel this?

Cheers.

P.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The cases are rated 10 ATM (100m) too so I doubt that this story is true unless the case makers also got it wrong.


----------



## patrickr (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Roy, thanks for the reply - I've just found the thread I was referring to and the final post says that the case itself was also printed with 100 by mistake instead of the standard 200m. It seemingly says that the watch is due to be reissued with the new designation at some point...



> believe that the ratings printed on the dial are incorrect, if I remember correctly the watch is constructed to 200m standards, but the dial was printed and shipped with 100m, rather than send the dials back (and increase the cost) the watches were assembled and sold. I would imagine that a future run would show the correct ratings ( this could affect the collectability of the watch in the long run) Either way the watch is built like a tank, I wouldn't be concerned about reasonable water exposure.


Not that it makes a great deal of difference, (as there are few of us who are going to be able to test a watch between 100-200 metres underwater) but it did surprise me that the "later" model ID 3066 has a lesser rating than the M series O& W divers.

I had just assumed that the 100m rating had come about as a result of the sapphire glass being fitted. The other "misprint" story does seem hard to believe!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have not heard anything but I will find out.


----------

